# Preferred tactics



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

After a really fun opening weekend, I saw lots of deer but didn't shoot any. I am curious what some preferred methods are. 
I'll lay out my situation. I have some really good spots with lots of animals. I backpack in and camp up high around 9000 ft. The deer are out feeding from sunrise till maybe 8 or 9 then they bed in thick timber. I watched and bedded one, made a stalk and it didn't work out. Mostly though, I lose them when they head for timber to bed there's no way I can see in there. I didn't want to just bust in without knowing where they were and push every thing to the next canyon. What do you do? Try to bed something and stalk it? Sit in the timber all day? Try to make a move on them while they eat? Still hunt the bedding areas during the day? Hide where they feed before sunrise? 
This is only my second year archery hunting and I'm curious what people do. I didn't kill anything, so I'm thinking maybe I'm doing it wrong. I'll add that I'm hunting by myself so there's no way to have a spotter guide me in or anything.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

If you are watching where they go in and where they are feeding, I find a little patch of scrub oak or tall sage and sit there basically all day. Wait for them to come back out. I have shot a few deer that way and quite a few elk. Patience is key and I had to learn that the hard way. I am working one buck that way now. I spent two days watching him and where he bed only to have him come back out on a different trail with no way for me to stalk to him. Just watched till about an hour after sundown, then crept back out of the draw. I will be back wednesday and this weekend.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Find some different deer.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I’d just keep at it! Sounds like you’ve got a good spot, now you need to place yourself in position. I like muledeermaniac’s advice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I chased a huge buck years ago by watching him and trying to out guess him on where he was going to come out of the timber or where he was going to go into it. This went on for around 10 days before I accidentally bumped him and he left the area. 

It was a very fun 10 days and I learned a lot about his behavior. I just hoped that he died a old buck, I didn't see him the following year and never heard of anyone getting him.

As long as you are seeing bucks and having fun just keep at it 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Spot and Stock has payed off for me the best in past years. Second, would be a tree stand over water. Hard for me to sit in a stand for more than a few hours though. I'm to fidgety and need to cover some ground.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I like Muleydeermaniac's advice, too. Try to make your way over there and ambush them as they exit the timber to feed in the evening. You could try still-hunting through the timber if you are incredibly patient and stealthy, but that is really risky. Good luck. Most people hunt for several years with a bow before they have any success.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't imagine trying to stalk or still hunt right now as dry as it is. Setting up just outside their bedding area would be my choice if you can play the wind.


----------



## AnnOaks88 (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm new to archery deer hunting this year and have read a ton of different articles and listened to a few podcasts. I really like "Closing the Distance" from Remi Warren, he sets up a topic and really breaks it down. He went over tactics regarding archery mule deer hunting the past month or so in 3-4 different episodes. Maybe give him a listen?


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Go and enjoy the experience and learn. As was previously stated, The majority of archery deer hunters go several seasons before they kill their first deer. Figure out what works and what doesn't. Likely you will learn what doesn't. Just don't get discouraged and give it up because your season, or even the next 2 or 3 doesn't end up like the video's.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I would be pretty ticked off at myself if it took me a few years to fill a tag. I started last year and have filled two now. And this year isnt a week into it yet. 

Dont let another mans average become your normal.

Edit: I never hunted a day in my life until last year.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I appreciate the advice and some of that tactics that have been shared here. I'm heading out Monday for 3 days and hope to get a chance at a deer. Depending on how things work out and where exactly they are, I'll likely be trying to get into position for a shot early while they are feeding or at night before they come back out. I'm thinking it should work out pretty well. I do an awful lot of seeing deer and not very much getting close enough to shoot so I'm excited to try a couple new things. Hopefully I can punch that tag this week.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I think you are on the right track... finding animals, be it be elk, deer, antelope, bear or what ever, is not a difficult thing for me. It is getting close enough to take the right shot. I prefer 40 yards or less, otherwise I generally let it walk. Everyone has their own self imposed range. Good luck and enjoy the experience. For me, the kill is not the important thing, it is the experience and enjoyment of the hunt. That is why I quit hunting with a gun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It took me a few years of bow hunting before I got my first real good shot at a deer. At the time elk archery tags were bull only and I usually had cows all around me at times. 

I found that if I could find a good spot where deer were feeding in a meadow and then set up some type of natural blind where I could watch I would have my best chances at throwing a arrow at them, and that is how I got my first archery kill on a buck. 

That same spot has allowed me to get quite a few deer over the years, with archery, a handgun, and a couple with a rifle.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd hook up with Oily. It appears that he has it all figured out. :smile:

There are over achievers and under achievers. Apparently most on here are under achievers. That's what makes archery fun.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

To the OP, if you still hunt thru their bedding areas, you risk blowing the deer out of the area. I wouldn't want that. Either ambush them when they go in/out of the timber or only stalk high-quality opportunities. Busting down their front door in timber is not my idea of a "high quality opportunity".

To Olibooger's point, I have a friend that once told me he thought elk hunting was easier than antelope hunting. He killed 3 elk in 5 years. I just chuckled and shook my head. I don't what kind of antelope he hunted, but they must have been more savvy than the ones I have chased around!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

middlefork said:


> I'd hook up with Oily. It appears that he has it all figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly true at all. But I am willing to never give up. As such, eventually something will line up just right. 
Put your best foot forward. Only you know what that means to you. Like I said, dont take other peoples average to be your normal. Crush the average and persevere.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

honestly time spent in the field can make up for a lot. Meaning, the more days you’re able to hunt, the higher your odds of success.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

This is what works for me: Hunt like a Predator. Be stealthy and silent. Slow movements. Move in the shadows. Patience and persistence.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Ray said:


> honestly time spent in the field can make up for a lot. Meaning, the more days you're able to hunt, the higher your odds of success.


Wise words...


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread and ask the question, " did you fill your tag?" The season isn't over yet... at least the extended is still on going. Don 't know if I will get out on the extended or not... haven't been motivated enough. I made it out for 6 hrs on opening day, stumbled and fell down the mountain, scraping up my shin a lot on some sharp lava. Took about 3 weeks to heal and along with the healing went the desire to hunt. I am actually looking forward more to the 3-d season that begins in about 2 weeks. :shock:


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

bowdude said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread and ask the question, " did you fill your tag?" The season isn't over yet... at least the extended is still on going. Don 't know if I will get out on the extended or not... haven't been motivated enough. I made it out for 6 hrs on opening day, stumbled and fell down the mountain, scraping up my shin a lot on some sharp lava. Took about 3 weeks to heal and along with the healing went the desire to hunt. I am actually looking forward more to the 3-d season that begins in about 2 weeks.


I didn't fill my deer tag yet. I'm planning on hunting the next couple of weeks on the extended to hopefully get it done. Even if I don't tag out though, I sure learned a lot this year so I'm all the more ready for next August to be here.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

ISUCK... glad you enjoyed yourself. Filling the tag is way down on my list of priorities. Back in the days that I rifle hunted, I killed a deer every year, but those are not the hunts that remain solid in my mind as being memorable. Several years ago, an old High School buddy and neighborhood friend and I decided to get together and go hunt East of Mantua for the day. We hadn't seen each other in a number of years so this seemed like a fun get together. We drove up on the mountain and walked all over creation looking for deer. Towards the end of the day, tired and worn out, we decided to head back to the truck and call it a hunt. It was a great reunion, especially talking about all our memories of growing up together in the old neighborhood. We were almost to the truck and as luck would have it, a nice 4 pt buck jumped up and ran up the hill back in the direction we had just come. We both raised our rifles and then I lowered mine. I said, "you know... if we shoot it, we are going to have to go get it". A second passed and my friend also lowered his rifle. We watched as the buck ran off, knowing we could have taken it had we wanted to. Satisfied with the outcome of our hunt, we went home. I have never regretted not taking the shot and I am sure my friend has not either. One of my better hunting memories.


----------

